# can i keep dwarf frogs with fish?



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

can i keep dwarf frogs with fish? also do they need a ledge above the water or any other thing that fish do not require?


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes you can. Dwarf Frogs need to come up for air ever so often but they dont need a ledge. A 10 gallon has a good height for them. As for tank mates they can be kept with docile fish like guppies, swordtails, or cory cats.

DJ


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

thanks, could i still fill my tank right up with water? are they happy to spend all there life under water then?


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

Is it a 10g? Then yes. Yes they are a fully aquatic frog.


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

if i do get em it would be an 18g tank they would go in.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

cannonfish said:


> if i do get em it would be an 18g tank they would go in.


That should be fine. I have a couple customers that have a 55 gallon tank with African Dwarf Frogs and they are doing great.


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

its a 90ltr tank 70cm wide 40cm tall and 35cm deep think thats roughly 18gal?


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I've got 2 males in my 10g tank (12" high) and they are doing fantastic.

I'm cycling a 20g and they will be moving into that in a few weeks once it's done. It's about 16-18" high but after the gravel takes up some space, they only have to go about 13 1/2 - 14". Everywhere I've read on the net says 12" is ideal but they can be in a 24" high tank (max). Any higher and they may have some trouble. If your tank is 40cm then it's roughly 15 3/4" high, (then minus the space gravel takes up... so they will only have to go about 13" for air). They will be fine.

As for fish, mine are in with guppies, cardinals, dwarf rasboras (like, 1cm long, lol), snails, bamboo shrimp and red cherry shrimp. (The shrimp are too afraid to breed, but the frogs have never hurt anyone). They may snap at a fish that passes to close (they can't see - they only see shadows so they think it's food), but they've never eaten anyone. I hand feed them every other day and use 10" tweezers, so they're pretty well fed and don't need to eat the fish, lol.

Make sure your tank is fully covered. They shoot to the top really fast to breathe and if there's no cover, they can sometimes jump right out of the tank. (Also, make sure there is air space between the top of the water and the lid, so they can get air).

Good luck! They are super cute and soooooo much fun to watch!


----------

